# How much salvia does it take



## Cannabolic (Mar 12, 2008)

hey bud buddies jus doin more salvia research and i was wondering how much salvia does it take to get high? like with weed i think its .3 to .5 to feel somthing (idk thats what they say) but i was wondering befor i order my dried salvia, how much should i smoke at a time? 



thanks again!


----------



## garder54 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well Salvia doesn't really get you "high" in the sense marijuana does. It's closer to a trip then a high. 

This link has all the information you'll ever need for salvia doses.
Erowid Salvia Vault : Dose


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 12, 2008)

garder54 said:


> Well Salvia doesn't really get you "high" in the sense marijuana does. It's closer to a trip then a high.
> 
> This link has all the information you'll ever need for salvia doses.
> Erowid Salvia Vault : Dose


thanks alot garder now i kno how much to take and everything


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 13, 2008)

You don't use Salvia to get "high"...
It's for educational experiences lol


----------



## zee (Mar 13, 2008)

dude my friend just took a small pinch and the room went purple and fuzzy

then came a visit from barney


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 13, 2008)

I put a pinch on a bowl. It makes me feel like the tv is talkin to me. Only last about 5 min though


----------



## fucknpuff (Mar 13, 2008)

all it takes is enough for a fat rip and yer screwed!!
make sure you smoke it through some sort of water pipe!!
that shitt trips me the fuck out!!


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 13, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> You don't use Salvia to get "high"...
> It's for educational experiences lol


lmao isent a "tip" like a "high" and if not shit ill smoke some bud with the salvia lol.


----------



## HdBanger (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got a gram of 20X standard. Got to take preemployment drug test soon. Anyone know if it shows up in piss test. I'm thinking not but thought maybe someone knows for sure. Can't wait to have a vision.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 15, 2008)

i got 40x i think....all I needed was one bong rip ontop of weed to be sucked to the floor, you'll se what I mean when you try it. Someone told me you have to do it out of some sortve water pipe, I dont know if this is true, but I did try it out of a regular pipe too, and it didnt seem to work as well.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 15, 2008)

I took one big rip off a pipeload.Passed it to this chick. The last thing I remember was getting the pipe passed back to me, and looking into the bowl and saying " wow, it's still cherried "...I came to my senses about 4 minutes later, and I was sitting in a different chair than the one I started in, and I was still tripping. I thought I might drop the pipe, and I looked down at my arm and it got very skinny.And the skinnier it got, the heaver the pipe felt. For a second, I thought it was going to snap my arm off and fall to the ground.

That is the first and last time I did salvia. I still have a bag of 10x extract sitting unused.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 15, 2008)

I waterfall bonged it. by the time i sat it down and exhaled, the rosebush in front of me blasted me with negative energy and started commanding that I do stuff for it. I wanted to run away but I was stuck.

Just take as big of a rip as you can and hold it until you have to breath again.


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 15, 2008)

I smoked it out of a bowl my first time it didnt do shit. so another time I was bored sitting aound so I figured i'd pack what was left (like .5 or .6 of that 20x shit). I hit the whole thing out my 2ft bong (RIP) and the last thing I remember is thinking I was gonna puke as I exhaled n trying to set the bong down. I came to like 10 or 12 minutes later I was on my floor clutching my bong (i somehow emptied it out the window perfectly n took off my hoodie in that 10 minutes too). i ran out my room feeling i couldnt be in there n couldnt find anyone home in my house. i went back in after standin in the snow for lke 5 minutes figuring everything out. i got myself to go back into my bedroom and i tried to smoke a bowl but i was still physically shook from the experience. 45 minut later I was fine but that few minutes aws more intense that 12 or 16 hits of acid.


----------



## HdBanger (Mar 16, 2008)

Hell I can get ignored at home why come here.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 16, 2008)

HdBanger said:


> Hell I can get ignored at home why come here.


you should posted your own thread. but anyways, i don't think they test for salvia in drug tests. Its legal most everywhere. why would they?


----------



## danieljk91 (Mar 16, 2008)

ONE bong RIP will get you trippin balls... hold it in and your fucked... and HdBanger... salvia is legal so why does it matter?


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 25, 2008)

bout two or three hits of some good stuff, it's sweet, but deffinetly weird.


----------



## snoodies (Jul 26, 2008)

don't forget that it has reverse tolerance. the more you smoke over time, the higher you get over time.


----------



## happyhigh (Jul 27, 2008)

snoodies said:


> don't forget that it has reverse tolerance. the more you smoke over time, the higher you get over time.


that is Awesome!!!! I am definitely getting this when I move to Arizona because here in Illinois its Illegal cant wait! how long would 1 Gram last with this stuff? it is 10x I believe. thanks.


----------



## snoodies (Jul 27, 2008)

A gram could last you and even some of your good buddies for a decent amount of time. It's hard to say exactly how long. Just keep in mind you only really need to take one or two decent hits to feel it, so it should last you much longer than most other smokable things...unless you really like it and decide to smother your face in the salvia, in which case you just lost a gram to snugglin' with psychedelics. haha, sorry i'm an idiot.


----------



## happyhigh (Jul 27, 2008)

haha I think I can refrain from snuggling lol. thats funny as hell although I am high. thanks.


----------

